# accélération graphique OS X Snow Leopard



## overdoozedj (2 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

voilà, J'explique en quelques mots .....Je n'y connais STRICTEMENT RIEN !!! En Mac Os X.....Heureusement pour moi, je suis technicien informatique sur architecture DOS X86 et 64.....Je suis donc principalement technicien Windaube...:love:..(oui, j'aime l'appeler ainsi ^^).....
Quoi qu'il en soit ? J'aurais aimé avoir un peu d'aide de votre part si ce n'est pas trop demander ? Voilà.......Avec mes connaissances, très limitées (je vous dis) en OS X et donc : architecture UNIX ? ........J'ai reussi à récupérer un petit PAckard Bell DOT....Normalement pour Windows ? Et y installer un fameux "Hackingtosh" ces célèbres images de MAC OS X modifiées pour devenir compatible avec des processeur architecture DOS......:rose:...... Je vous parle actuellement depuis le dit HACKINGTOSH....tournant en 10.6.3 Snow Leopard Sur un petit Packard Bell DOT d'un processeur Intel de 1,6Ghz avec 1024 De DDR2......et HDD de 120Go .....donc 60Go pour OS X et 60Go pour Windows ^^............

Mon problème maintenant ! : 

Mon problème, n'étant pas sur windaube (vu que, lui, je sais comment lui parler ?).....Est que Je n'ai pas de Driver d'accélération matérielle......:rose:.....De ce fait, vous devez surement vous en douter....:rose:.....Quand je lis une vidéo.....Qu'elle soit en locale ou sur internet ? Le son passe à merveille !!!???  Mais pas la vidéo ! Qui laggue affreusement !!!! Si vous le souhaitez ? Demandez-moi ? Et je filmerai ma machine pour vous montrer de quelle manière la vidéo lagge ? Je pense d'aillieur que je vais filmer quelques secondes ......comme dit le dicton ? un petit dessin vaut parfois mieux qu'un long discourt ! 
Je vous laisserai donc la vidéo dans quelques minutes après avoir filmée celle-ci ^^:love:


----------



## overdoozedj (2 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7FgNmuYvNY[/YOUTUBE]

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! Désolé d'envoyer la vidéo 20.000ans plus tard ! ? Je ne l'ai pas envoyée si tard ? je l'ai envoyée tout de suite ce matin !? mais l'upload à pris AUTANT de TEMPS !!!! oui......Mais ......J'ai pas fait attention....J'ai filmé la vidéo en Qualité 4K !!!!! 
voilà pourquoi ....


----------



## polyzargone (3 Décembre 2014)

La vidéo ne marche pas 

Dis nous plutôt quelle carte graphique tu as pour commencer 

Après une rapide recherche il semble que c'est une Intel GMA 945 (à confirmer)
jette un &#339;il ici mais pense à sauvegarder avant d'installer  : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/2558-gma950-945-kexts/


----------



## overdoozedj (6 Décembre 2014)

Salut un immense merci pour ta proposition ! Et oui ! Effectivement ! C'est bien une Intel GraphicMediaAccelerator 950 ^^ ! C'est EXACT ^^ malheureusement.......faire une sauvegarde avant ? Je ne peux pas ? J'ai déjà essayé ? Et lors de la tentative de restauration le MAC OS en LIVE ? sur le CD d'installation ??? Tourne fou......et quand il arrive à 100% ? Il explose......pour finalement afficher des chiffres illogiques tel : 103% !!!????  De plus, j'ai oublié de préciser que je n'avais pas de wifi......comment le rétablir ??? J'ai tenté la reprogrammation immédiatement dans les fichiers système avec tout bêtement le "bloc-notes" de OS X ? (Le nom n'est pas bloc notes ^^, je sais ^^) j'ai tenté et os x s' est bloqué durant bien 1 semaine !!!! Il ne fonctionnait plus et lors du boot ??? A la pomme avec le rond qui tourne en dessous ??? Il tournait fou lui aussi :'( .......je veux bien tenter mais à mes risques et périls parce que si ça ne fonctionne pas je "fou en l'air" mon mac .....ya pas d'autres mots.......et pour ce qui est de la vidéo ^^ re-voici le lien direct ^^ je pense que ça seras mieux .......: Besoin d'aide OS X hackintosh*: http://youtu.be/y7FgNmuYvNY

Mais.......désolé......pour ce soir......vu l'heure ^^ je vais dodo ^^ lol .....Jsuis déglingué ^^


----------



## polyzargone (6 Décembre 2014)

Alors&#8230;
Pour la sauvegarde, si tu as un disque dur USB externe, tu peux utiliser le logiciel Carbon Copy Cloner pour cloner ton disque interne. Sinon, utilise Time Machine sur ce disque externe et réinstalle complètement OS X. Tu pourra récupérer tes applications, documents et réglages système en utilisant le logiciel Assisant Migration d'OS X.

Je vois, que tu utilises iAtkos donc la ré-installation ne devrait pas poser de problème.

Ensuite, pour le wifi :
En général les puces intégrées des portables ne fonctionnent pas sous OS X, il faut passer par une clé USB. Mais ça, on verra car ça dépend du modèle de ta carte wifi.

Après, ce serait bien de passer en 10.6.7 puis 1O.6.8. Ne le fais pas directement via Mise à Jour de logiciel mais télécharge respectivement les MÀJ Combo 10.6.7 et 1O.6.8 sur le site d'Apple. (un coup de Google te trouvera ça). Ne les installe pas pour l'instant.

Fais déja tout ça et on verra ensuite pour l'accélération graphique et éventuellement le wifi.


----------



## overdoozedj (6 Décembre 2014)

re bonjour à toi ! un immence merci à toi pour ton aide ! J'ai le sentiment que (tu m'as l'air) hyper callé en Hackintosh......écoute......J'en ai marre de me planter sans arrêts....Je retiens la leçon ! çà c'est sur ! Mais en attendant ? je dois à chaques fois tout recommencer du début ....J'ai réussi à évoluer jusqu'à OS X 10.6.3 !? cool hein ???? Il m'à fallu 4ANS !!!! 4ANS !!! pour atteindre çà !!!! :'( .....non, je t'en prie .....si tu veux bien ? qu'ont se r'ajoute sur skype ? et qu'ont se skype pour que tu m'aides en direct ? j'ai un SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE 3 ??? Je filmerai mon écrans et j'essaierai d'évoluer à une main......Parce que, tu vas me dire ? installe Skype sur ton Hackintosh et qu'ont fasse un partage d'écrans direct ? çà sera plus simple ? Ben vois-tu ? Skype EST INSTALLE ^^ mais IMPOSSIBLE DE ME CONNECTER ????? Je sais pas pk ? preuve à l'appuis :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AqZZlAg_3g

Et pour te donner une idée de mon problème graphique ??? Je suis bloqué en affichage "par défaut" du système d'exploitation......en 800X600,,,,,,regarde comme mon interface est ENNORME ??? 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1425889287_f8de1bc06277532b076c3940d8101458

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------

Je vais même te dire ! À l'inverse de mes problèmes ??? Je suis super content j'ai réussi à ajouter de nouveaux logiciels et j'ai même réussi à installer mon imprimante full option.......çà faisait déjà un moment qu'elle tournait sur windaube ......mais pas sur le Mac ^^ et depuis que je l'ai achetée ??? C'est la toute première fois que j'arrive à la faire fonctionner sur le mac ^^ ça fait presque 2ans que je l'ai déjà ^^ et une imprimante ? Wifi , écrans tactile couleurs rétro - éclairé, scanner, smart - imprimante !? (Oui, je peux ajouter des applis dans la mémoire même de l'imprimante ^^ lol ^^) une imprimante qui fait TOUT ÇÀ ???? et maintenant sur mac os x en plus !!!! C'est le PURE BONHEUR !!!! 

Les applis en plus ??? : https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n..._=1426024533_5aba709c6e84c9cfef4b9b6ad6554503

Et l'imprimante :https://fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n..._=1428087563_75af94595e025fec5d3f34d77d47f001

En plus ??? Je pense à çà maintenant ???  (18H26),,,,Mon iAtkos S3V2 n'à pas de Wifi mais à le BLuetooth ??? Je ne pourrais pas (via le bluetooth) utiliser mon SMARTPHONE comme antenne relais ? Que LUI (mon smartphone) capte le Wifi ? et le retransmette en Bluetooth à mon Hackintosh ???? MDR ! Oui, je sais....j'aime chipotter ^^:rateau::love:


----------



## polyzargone (6 Décembre 2014)

Bon et bien il reste plus grand chose à régler alors 

Pour Skype essaie cette version : http://www.oldapps.com/mac/skype.php?old_skype=13159


----------



## overdoozedj (7 Décembre 2014)

Cool !!! Merci beaucoup à toi ! Mais pour les autres problèmes ??? Tu voudrais bien m'aider via skype ??? Je te tiens au courant pour l'installation de cette version inférieure ^^


----------



## overdoozedj (7 Décembre 2014)

En plus, un immense merci à toi ! Preuve qu'il y à toujours plus d'idées dans deux têtes que dans une ^^

Je connaissais : Olversion.com ^^ Mais pas le site que tu me proposes ^^

Oldapps.com, qui est un équivalent mais, je pense, avec d'autres appli 

TROP GENIAL !!! un GRAND MERCI !!!   Tu vois, je m'étais déjà fait la réfléxion ^^en tant que technicien informatique ^^ mais je ne suis qu'un homme ^^, je ne peux pas penser à tout ^^ 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------

Voilà.......je viens d'essayer la version que tu m'as proposée.......j'ai essayé de me connecter depuis les 3 chemins ??? J'ai à chaques fois ce message ? 







et toujours pas de wifi.....alors que çà ......çà depannerait pas mal !!!??? :'( .......tu me serais d'une grande aide ??? Tu n'as pas une idée ???


----------



## overdoozedj (8 Décembre 2014)

coucou ???? Toujours là ???? Tu serais d'accord pour une aide via SKYPE ??? 
J'aimerais que tu m'aides ? J'aimerais tenter de mettre LION ??? 
Je pense que çà vas être HYPER JUSTE de chez JUSTE !!! ????
 Mais je pense que çà pourrais passer ??? Si çà passe ? Je suis aux anges !!!??? 
Parce que, là ? TOUT FONCTIONNERA !??? 100% des APPS !?
 APP STORE, iTunes en DERNIERE VERSION ? WIFI, BLUETOOTH,bref : TOUT !


----------



## overdoozedj (9 Décembre 2014)

AU SECOURS !!!!!!!! ALLLOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!?????? J'ai besoin d'aide !!!??? Je vous en prie :'( 
Pouvez-vous m'aider je vous en prie ???? Je cherche des applications fonctionnelles ??? 
pitié !!!!??? Qui veut bien m'aider ??? En direct çà serait encore mieux .......


----------



## polyzargone (13 Décembre 2014)

Ok, j'ai pas du tout le temps en ce moment de faire des installs OS X via Skype surtout sur du Hackintosh .

Pour Lion, comme on ne sait toujours pas quelles sont les specs complètes de ton Packard Bell (Intel 1,6GHz oui mais lequel ? Core Solo, Core Duo, Core2Duo, Pentium D, etc&#8230 ça va être dur de te dire si c'est possible, si ça vaut vraiment le coup et si tu ferais pas plutôt mieux de te payer un portable Core2Duo d'occaz à 100/150 &#8364;.

Pour le reste, fais déjà ce que je t'ai dit pour les updates en 10.6.7 et 10.6.8.
Pour la procédure, il suffit de suivre *à la lettre et dans l'ordre* ce qui est écrit ici :

http://www.hackintoshosx.com/topic/9315-iatkos-s3-v2-1063-to-1067-all-machine/

et là :

http://www.hackintoshosx.com/topic/9540-update-iatkos-s3-v2-1063-to-1068-all-machine/

Ensuite, fais une recherche Google sur GMA950 kexts Snow Leopard et tu devrais trouver des infos.

Bon courage !


----------



## cyrillou83 (18 Février 2016)

Bonsoir overdoozedj j'aimerais savoir comment tu as fais pour installer osx sur ton packard bell dot s ?
Moi cela fait plusieurs jour que je cherche et j'assai mais rien ni fait, merci pour ta réponse.
PS: si quelqu'un à un tuto pour ce modèle merci beaucoup....











overdoozedj a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> voilà, J'explique en quelques mots .....Je n'y connais STRICTEMENT RIEN !!! En Mac Os X.....Heureusement pour moi, je suis technicien informatique sur architecture DOS X86 et 64.....Je suis donc principalement technicien Windaube...:love:..(oui, j'aime l'appeler ainsi ^^).....
> Quoi qu'il en soit ? J'aurais aimé avoir un peu d'aide de votre part si ce n'est pas trop demander ? Voilà.......Avec mes connaissances, très limitées (je vous dis) en OS X et donc : architecture UNIX ? ........J'ai reussi à récupérer un petit PAckard Bell DOT....Normalement pour Windows ? Et y installer un fameux "Hackingtosh" ces célèbres images de MAC OS X modifiées pour devenir compatible avec des processeur architecture DOS......:rose:...... Je vous parle actuellement depuis le dit HACKINGTOSH....tournant en 10.6.3 Snow Leopard Sur un petit Packard Bell DOT d'un processeur Intel de 1,6Ghz avec 1024 De DDR2......et HDD de 120Go .....donc 60Go pour OS X et 60Go pour Windows ^^............
> ...





overdoozedj a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> voilà, J'explique en quelques mots .....Je n'y connais STRICTEMENT RIEN !!! En Mac Os X.....Heureusement pour moi, je suis technicien informatique sur architecture DOS X86 et 64.....Je suis donc principalement technicien Windaube...:love:..(oui, j'aime l'appeler ainsi ^^).....
> Quoi qu'il en soit ? J'aurais aimé avoir un peu d'aide de votre part si ce n'est pas trop demander ? Voilà.......Avec mes connaissances, très limitées (je vous dis) en OS X et donc : architecture UNIX ? ........J'ai reussi à récupérer un petit PAckard Bell DOT....Normalement pour Windows ? Et y installer un fameux "Hackingtosh" ces célèbres images de MAC OS X modifiées pour devenir compatible avec des processeur architecture DOS......:rose:...... Je vous parle actuellement depuis le dit HACKINGTOSH....tournant en 10.6.3 Snow Leopard Sur un petit Packard Bell DOT d'un processeur Intel de 1,6Ghz avec 1024 De DDR2......et HDD de 120Go .....donc 60Go pour OS X et 60Go pour Windows ^^............
> ...


----------



## polyzargone (18 Février 2016)

À mon avis, il est passé par une distribution Hackintosh style iAtkos S3 V2... C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus propre ni de plus formateur (et c'est limite limite puisque c'est quasiment de la contrefaçon étant donné que l'OS est fourni au complet et qu'il est un peu trafiqué) mais ça a le mérite d'être relativement simple et rapide pour débuter.

Le mieux reste encore de le faire soi-même .


----------



## cyrillou83 (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai essayé plusieurs montures genre ideneb, iAtkos, après je ne sais pas si j'ai pris la bonne version.
Impossible de booter, de plus sur le Packard Bell dot s il y a pas de lecteur de cd/dvd uniquement par USB.
Si quelqu'un à un bon tuto sur l'installation.
Merci par avance.


----------

